# Geeks' Corner



## AlanF (Mar 25, 2018)

It might be of interest to have a thread of random postings of topics appealing to us geeks. Here is a starter of one I came across today about Anti-Alias filters where they actually report the difference in MTFs between the 5DS and 5DSR as well as some interesting facts about AA-filters. 

http://www.strollswithmydog.com/resolution-model-digital-cameras-aa/

One small point. The 5DSR doesn't have the absence of an AA-filter, but it is has self cancelling filters whereby birefringence in the first is cancelled by an opposite birefringence in the second that recombines the circularly polarised beams. (Canon does is this to have a sensor of the same overall thickness in the 5DS and 5DSR).


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Alan. 
Thanks for sharing, but man that’s one heavy article, maybe not so much geek and more... ??? particle physicist! 
Still interesting to a point. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, it was an interesting read. I like your idea and I’m putting a pin in this thread


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 26, 2018)

Very interesting article. Thanks for sharing. Based on this the strength of the AA filter may become a feature that a user can select. Indeed various brand cameras today have different level of AA filter strength.


----------

